# new to Wheeling Island pool.



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Fishing a bass tournament there the 16th. Never been there in my life. Any tips at all as to where to go or what to do would be great. Send me a pm with any help that you may have. Thanks, Chopper.


----------



## grt1014 (Mar 9, 2012)

chopper said:


> Fishing a bass tournament there the 16th. Never been there in my life. Any tips at all as to where to go or what to do would be great. Send me a pm with any help that you may have. Thanks, Chopper.


Im in the same position as you chopper. i need a few tips also. ive heard to though small crankbaits and small craws....... someone please pm me too. Then chopper and i can post our results and see how we did.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Dropshots and Texas rigged worm's (think small) pop-r type topwaters, buzzbaits. Crankbaits have been fairly dead on the river the last few weeks. Current is really slow right now. Fish will look for chunk rock banks and anywhere they can get shade. Hit gravel bars early when they may still be pushing shad.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

do yourself a favor, lock either up or down.. bassfest was last weekend and every boat that went into wheeling pool had 3-6 lbs. the guys in stmarys pool had 6-14lbs... they dropped the water level n the smallies went with it at wheeling...


----------



## tjpincadiz (Jul 9, 2005)

So u fishing the Piedmont tourney??????????


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I am fishing the Piedmont tournament. I have never been on the river before. I am really looking forward to it. Thanks, guys for the tips, I'll need all the help that I can get.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Will you be kind enough to post the results of this tournament?


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Not good. The water was gin clear with little current. Strong breeze blowing right up the lake. 6 something first place, 6 something second place, 3 something third. Big bass was a 19 inch skinny LM. 2.81 lb. Everyone in the club reported the same thing on different baits. We could not get the bass in the boat. I lost a double limit today. I got nothing on top water so I slowed down. The best bite was jigs for me. I swam a 1/4 oz bitzy bug jig with a green speed craw. They loved it up toward the dam, on the Ohio side. I just could not hook them or get them in the boat. I switched to a PBandJ booyah 5/16 jig with a green pumkin net bait paca chunk. Same crap, good hits, almost in the boat and gone. Everyone in the club reported the same thing on every bait. The best baits for the day was diffenetly jigs, shaky head, and pop R's. Guys reported these baits were getting the best bite but lost fish. The best places were diffenetly up near the dam. One guy killed shorts and two keepers at the dam end of that island up there. All on shaky head. I hope this helps, if you need any other info, just ask. chopper


----------

